# quick ID 4 me



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey all,
I posted some updated pics of my serra in the photos foroum, but id like to ask everyone if they had any idea on species type of my piranha. here are the pics:

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/657037273
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/328809083
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/259654237
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/898150964

This swims around alot so it was hard to get a real good flank shot, ill keep trying.

Oburi


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wut size is it??
my uneducated guess a small rhom?
btw wut was it sold to u as?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Need better pics! I am not so sure it is a Rhom, looks more like a red spilo in 3 of the 4 pics. at 4" it will be much easier to identify.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Thats a RB for sure!!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

my best guess is a spilo.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hmmm, it doesnt have the shape of a spilo to me, it is still only about 2-3 inches. the pics were taken at bad angles somewhat. btw it was sold to me as a black rhom, if you look at the pic in my signature you can see a clear flank shot of him when i first got him.

thanks,

Oburi


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

now that i look at the other 2 pics in your sig i think youre right about it being a rhom. I guess youll know for sure when his eyes turn red.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

cool, thanks again. Im hoping its a rhom or maybe something rarer.

Frank- if you get a chance could you take a look at the pics and see if you can tell me anything? thanks alot!









Oburi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Too young to say for certain. In one photo I see bars and spots in others (probably because of lighting) seems to be just spots. I would guess (and its a poor one at best) S. rhombeus.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

thanks, i guess its just more waiting...

oburi


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

looks like ahighback rhom to me


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

> Thats a RB for sure!!!












Oburi


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

by RB did u mean red belly? if yes then r u high Lazy?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> looks like ahighback rhom to me


 Looks like mine.


----------

